# JFrame transparent?



## stareck (17. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ich die Möglichkeit, ein JFrame mit transparenten Hintergrund darstellen kann?

Das ich quasi nur die dort hinzugefügten Componenten, z.B. Buttons sehe, und sonst nichts...

Wenn ich es z.B. so mache, werden auch die Buttons durchsichtig...

```
AWTUtilities.setWindowOpacity(this, 0.5f);
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Developer_X (17. Apr 2010)

Nein, damit kannst du nur das gesamte Frame transparent machen.

Wenn du aber den Rahmen des Fensters weghaben willst, kannst du auch

```
JFrame.setUndecorated(true);
```
 schreiben.

Wenn du aber ein komplexes fenster gebilde haben willst, bei denen du nur Buttons siehst mit zwischen räumen, durch die man z.B. das Desktop sehen kann, denke ich, geht das nicht.


----------



## stareck (17. Apr 2010)

Hallo Developer_X,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...

das mit dem Rahmen hatte ich so auch schon eingebaut...

Hatte es aber genauso vor, wie du es geschrieben hast... Naja, dann kann ich wohl nichts machen.


----------



## Developer_X (17. Apr 2010)

Aber einen Weg gibt es schon.
Der wäre vielleicht der beste:
Immer wenn du das fenster bewegst, wird das fenster erst minimiert, dann ein Screenshot über *Robot* gemacht, und zwar von der stelle, wo das Frame eigentlich sein sollte. Danach wird das Frame wieder vergrößert und diesmal ist es dann halt so, dass du mit paint das Image, also den Screenshot im Background vom Frame zeichnest.

Willst du, das ich dir das mal im Code zeige?


----------



## stareck (17. Apr 2010)

Ja das wär ganz gut, wenn du mir das mal zeigen würdest, weil sonst krieg ich das nicht hin


----------



## Developer_X (17. Apr 2010)

Das hatte ich mir darunter ungefähr vorgestellt.
Leider geht es noch nicht, da das Bilder schießen das System von Java überlastet, dann wird das Programm gleich beendet .
Naja, schaus dir erst mal an, und versuch zu verstehen, ich denke ich habe es gleich.


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.*;
import javax.swing.*;

/**
 * Dieses Programm funktioniert noch nicht einwandfrei.
 * 
 * @author Kevin Riehl
 *	
 */
@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class Virtual_Transparency extends JFrame implements Runnable
{
//	Attributes
	Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize(); // Um Bildschirmdaten zu bekommen
	Thread thread;
	Robot r;
	BufferedImage back = null;
	JTextArea area;
	
	int old_x = d.width/4;
	int old_y = d.height/4;
	
//	Constructor
	public Virtual_Transparency()
	{
		// Ein paar Eigenschaften vom Frame setzen
		super("Virtuelle Transparenz von JFrames"); // Titel des JFrame
		setSize(d.width/2,d.height/2);	// Größe des JFrame
		setLocation(d.width/4,d.height/4);	// Positioniert unser JFrame
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());	// Setzt das Layout für unser Hauptpanel
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); // Soll Programm beenden
														// Wenn das Fenster geschlossen wird.
		try
		{
			r = new Robot(); // Startet unseren >>Robot<< zum Screenshots machen.
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
		}
		snapFirstScreen();
		addComponents();
		
		thread = new Thread(this); // Erstellt den Thread
		thread.start();	// Startet den Thread
		
		setVisible(true);	// Öffnet das Fenster
	}
//	Constructor Methoden
	/**
	 * Added Componente, z.B. eine JTextArea
	 */
	public void addComponents()
	{
		area = new JTextArea()
		{
			@Override
			public void paintComponent(Graphics g) // Überschreibt die Grafik des Components
			{
				g.drawImage(back,0,0,this); // Zeichnet das Bild
				
				area.paint(g);
			}
		};
		area.setOpaque(false); // Verhindert dass der Hintergrund in der Background Color ist
		add(area,"Center"); // Added die TextArea
	}

	/**
	 * Schießt uns den ersten Screenshot damit er nicht null ist,
	 *  beim ersten Gezeichne.
	 */
	public void snapFirstScreen()
	{
		setLocation(-getSize().width,-getSize().height); // Versteckt das Fenster erstmal vollständig
		back = snapScreen(); // Schießt einen Screenshot
		setLocation(old_x,old_y); // Positioniert das Fenster wieder zurück
	}
	
//	Implementierungen
//	Implementierung des Threads der aufpasst, falls sich das Fenster bewegt
	public void run()
	{
		while(true) // Endlosschleife, soll ewig gehen, bis das Fenster geschlossen wird
		{
			if(windowPositionChanged()!=false)
			{
				old_x = getLocation().x; // Speichert neue Koordinate
				old_y = getLocation().y; // Speichert neue Koordinate
				
				setLocation(-getSize().width,-getSize().height); // Versteckt das Fenster erstmal vollständig
				back = snapScreen(); // Schießt einen Screenshot
				setLocation(old_x,old_y); // Positioniert das Fenster wieder zurück
				repaint(); // Zeichnet das Fenster neu
			}
			waitTime(1000); // Es könnte laggen wenn wir das in zukurzen abständen überprüfen und neuzeichnen.
		}
	}
	
//	Methoden
	/**
	 * Checkt ob das Fenster bewegt wurde oder nicht.
	 */
	public boolean windowPositionChanged()
	{
		boolean changed = false;
		
		if(this.getLocation().x==old_x&&this.getLocation().y==old_y)
			changed = false;
		else
			changed = true;
		
		return changed;
	}
	
	/**
	 * Macht einen Screenshot.
	 */
	public BufferedImage snapScreen()
	{
		BufferedImage screenShot = r.createScreenCapture
									(new Rectangle(old_x,old_y,getSize().width,getSize().height));
	
		if(screenShot==null)
		{
			System.err.println("Fehler beim schießen des Screenshots.");
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
		return snapScreen();
	}
	
	/**
	 * Wartet einige Zeit einfach ab
	 */
	public void waitTime(long milis)
	{
		try
		{
			Thread.sleep(milis);
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
		}
	}
	
//	Main
	public static void main(String[]args)
	{
		new Virtual_Transparency();
	}
}
```


----------



## Developer_X (17. Apr 2010)

So das ist jetzt die endgültige richtige Lösung, ich habe dir sogar ein extra eingebaut. Les dir den Code durch, (Tipp: Die Attribute) 


```
package main;

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.*;
import javax.swing.*;

/**
 * Dieses Programm funktioniert einwandfrei.
 * 
 * @author Kevin Riehl
 *	
 */
@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class Virtual_Transparency extends JFrame implements Runnable
{
//	Attributes
	Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize(); // Um Bildschirmdaten zu bekommen
	Thread thread;
	Robot r;
	BufferedImage back = null;
	JTextArea area;
	
	int old_x = d.width/4;
	int old_y = d.height/4;
	
	boolean crazy = false; // Wenn du das auf true stellst wirst du einen lustigen effekt kennen lernen
	
//	Constructor
	public Virtual_Transparency()
	{
		// Ein paar Eigenschaften vom Frame setzen
		super("Virtuelle Transparenz von JFrames"); // Titel des JFrame
		setSize(d.width/2,d.height/2);	// Größe des JFrame
		setLocation(d.width/4,d.height/4);	// Positioniert unser JFrame
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());	// Setzt das Layout für unser Hauptpanel
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); // Soll Programm beenden
														// Wenn das Fenster geschlossen wird.
		snapFirstScreen();
		addComponents();
		
		thread = new Thread(this); // Erstellt den Thread
		thread.start();	// Startet den Thread
		
		setVisible(true);	// Öffnet das Fenster
	}
//	Constructor Methoden
	/**
	 * Added Componente, z.B. eine JTextArea
	 */
	public void addComponents()
	{
		area = new JTextArea()
		{
			@Override
			public void paintComponent(Graphics g) // Überschreibt die Grafik des Components
			{
				g.drawImage(back,0,0,this); // Zeichnet das Bild
				super.paintComponent(g);
			}
		};
		area.setOpaque(false); // Verhindert dass der Hintergrund in der Background Color ist
		add(area,"Center"); // Added die TextArea
	}

	/**
	 * Schießt uns den ersten Screenshot damit er nicht null ist,
	 *  beim ersten Gezeichne.
	 */
	public void snapFirstScreen()
	{
		try
		{
			r = new Robot(); // Startet unseren >>Robot<< zum Screenshots machen.
		}
		catch(AWTException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		setLocation(-getSize().width,-getSize().height); // Positioniert das Fenster wieder zurück
		snapScreen(); // Schießt einen Screenshot
		setLocation(old_x,old_y); // Positioniert das Fenster wieder zurück
	}
	
//	Implementierungen
//	Implementierung des Threads der aufpasst, falls sich das Fenster bewegt
	public void run()
	{
		while(true) // Endlosschleife, soll ewig gehen, bis das Fenster geschlossen wird
		{
			if(windowPositionChanged()!=false)
			{
				old_x = getLocation().x; // Speichert neue Koordinate
				old_y = getLocation().y; // Speichert neue Koordinate
				
				snapScreen(); // Schießt einen Screenshot
				repaint(); // Zeichnet das Fenster neu
			}
			waitTime(10); // Es könnte laggen wenn wir das in zukurzen abständen überprüfen und neuzeichnen.
		}
	}
	
//	Methoden
	/**
	 * Checkt ob das Fenster bewegt wurde oder nicht.
	 */
	public boolean windowPositionChanged()
	{
		boolean changed = false;
		
		if(this.getLocation().x==old_x&&this.getLocation().y==old_y)
			changed = false;
		else
			changed = true;
		
		return changed;
	}
	
	/**
	 * Macht einen Screenshot.
	 */
	public void snapScreen()
	{
		if(!crazy)
			setLocation(-getSize().width,-getSize().height);
		
		back = r.createScreenCapture
			(new Rectangle(old_x+6,old_y+25,getSize().width-12,getSize().height-26));
			// Die >>+6<< >>+25<< usw... beziehen sich darauf, wie dick das Fenster ist,
			// bei meinem Vista jedenfalls hat man keinen Lupenefekt mehr, wenn man das
			// Fenster an einer GUI hat, dann stimmen die Linien auf dem Bildschirm,
			// und im Fenster überein. Man muss also den Rahmen in Pixel abziehen.
		if(!crazy)
			setLocation(old_x,old_y);
	}
	
	/**
	 * Wartet einige Zeit einfach ab
	 */
	public void waitTime(long milis)
	{
		try
		{
			Thread.sleep(milis);
		}
		catch(Exception e)
		{
		}
	}
	
//	Main
	public static void main(String[]args)
	{
		new Virtual_Transparency();
	}
}
```

Es hakt vielleicht ein bisschen beim Bewegen, aber ansonsten ist es gut oder?
Und wenn du das fenster vergrößerst und verkleinerst macht der Robot den Screenshot ebenfalls größer bzw. kleiner.

Ich hoffe es gefällt dir gut.

Developer_X


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Apr 2010)

Mit den AWTUtilities geht das auch richtig, schau mal die Seite hier an:
How to Create Translucent and Shaped Windows

Edit: Was ich noch anmerken wollte: AWTUtilities wird es soweit ich weiß in Java 7 nicht mehr geben, die Funktionalität kommt dann in die Window-Klasse oder so.


----------



## stareck (19. Apr 2010)

Ja super danke, werde es die nächsten Tage testen...


----------

